# 2010 trek madone 4.5



## thecementer (Sep 4, 2009)

I recently bought a 2010 madone 4.5, I am new at this is sport, Although I only have 80miles on this bike I have to say this bike is very nice to ride. My question for you guys out there is this, I installed a cateye safety light with the flextight mounting bracket on the seatstay, after a month i decided to put the safety light on the seatpost, after i removed it from the seatstay there was deep marks left by the mounting bracket on the seatstay, is this normal? has anybody experienced this also? If this is normal then is it safe to assume that carbon fiber frames are soft? thanks for any reply. I will try to post some picture( trying to figure out how)


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

The seatstay mount probably just scratched the finish. If you want to, have your shop check it out. The carbon from Trek on the 4.5 is good quality, even if not the OCLV.


----------



## karlmichael (Sep 17, 2009)

*you will love this bike*

i just got a 4.7 madone 2009 a few weeks ago and the frame/wheels/ and the whole design works so so well. my first ride was going to be a easy ride and i ended up doing 20 miles in just over an hour. the only thing i might change would be the seat on the bike.

karl


----------



## thecementer (Sep 4, 2009)

this is the picture, what do you guys think just a scratch on the paint or have it return to my lbs for warranty on the frame
View attachment 181055


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

but a scratch (apologies to Monty Python).
It's not easy to damage a frame with a plastic light mount. If in doubt - bring it to your local Trek dealer, but I personally think you are overreacting a bit. Have fun with your 4.5!


----------

